# Hugs & Kisses



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Latest project


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Thank you. Can't wait to see it on


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! I love items for babies that aren't the typical pastel cutesy stuff. You did a great job.
Jan


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous Knitting caggie just what I,m looking for Could you share the pattern please? what size is it .Would you PM me with your reply Admin has blocked me for some mistake , so replys dont come into my Inbox
Thank you Val.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful work. Love the details you have done..


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love that sweater!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, you did a nice job.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome pattern and beautifully knit. Well done!


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work xx


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What an awesome little set. You did such a wonderful job of knitting. Great pattern choice and color.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing job... love that pattern


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Very classic and unisex style-lovely set.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Totally classic! Love it!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

What a beautiful set. You do great work.


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

this is so neat, great for a little boy.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a unique pattern. Hugs & Kisses is a perfect pattern for a sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Love it! Great job!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Snuggly and perfect!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking. I think I need to come to England to take knitting lessons. All the photos I see of knitting from there are exquisite. Great knitting. You can really be proud of this/


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Love it! Beautifully knitted, wonderful piece of work, great pattern - well done.


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

A gorgeous jacket in a gorgeous colour!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi from Canada--could you post the link for this sweater ?--It is quite appealing which of course is an understatement !!!!!


Knitting Caggy said:


> Latest project


 :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice knitting .


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome work, love the hugs and kisses cables and the gorgeous collar.....mmmmm.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

This will be an heirloom. Beautiful.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

NICE knitting!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are both beautiful,what a fantastic wee aran,beautiful work.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I love it, could you share the pattern please xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful job


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern? It's beautiful. Thanks


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

simply awesome would love to have the pattern please if you are able to share .
thanks in advance.
Sarina


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

very beautiful.


----------



## fromourhands (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Beautifully done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the pattern.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, great work. would love to have the pattern link also,thanks.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! ;0)


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

That is such a beautiful set.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Arlie said:


> What a unique pattern. Hugs & Kisses is a perfect pattern for a sweater. :thumbup:


I like all your "sayings."


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great job on a really beautiful pattern. There are so few patterns out there that are designed for little boys and this is surely one of them. Am watching to see if you can share the link as one of my dau friends just found out she is having a little boy. Would love to do this for her.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto on the pattern request. I love it!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my, this is stunning. What beautiful work you do!!


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

what a beautiful job; love the sweater; would you share info re pattern


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Oooooooooo....that is lovely! I love the cable work and the surrounding stitches.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful job...


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

Love the colour, love the pattern, nicely knitted. Well done.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful, beautiful work just whats needed for a little boy if you have the pattern details can you share


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

GORGEOUS - and I love the color! Is there a pattern available?


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

wonderful,,you did a pro job and the pattern is very sweet


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

That sweater is Fabulous!!!!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Just beautiful, and the color is nice too. Could you share the pattern please?


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a classic! Your work is exquisite and the color in just great. Pro-fes-sion-al!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Mom will really appreciate keeping Jr. warm and cosy!
Beautiful cablework!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Just my cup of tea! I adore jumpers etc with shawl and roll-back collars - so stylish. Haven't come across this pattern though, would love to know what it is.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful work, just love the set. Could you please share the pattern source.


----------



## Knittin'gal (Jan 24, 2011)

Your work is so very beautiful. I'd love to know the pattern source, too. Perhaps you could post a link. It's one of the most charming I've seen. The booties are gorgeous and look as though they'd stay on squirmy little feet.


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely georgous


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice sweater set,the gray color really makes it and beautiful knitting!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the idea of hugs and kisses for a baby sweater!

Those are awfully cute booties, too!
Virginia


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship, and the color is a relief from blues and pinks. Oh-so-grown up. You've set quite a standard for this little person's adult life.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, wow! very nice knitting on the set.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

really nice work. Is the pattern available to share.

peg


----------



## Mrsdonha (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Would love a link to this pattern also!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow thats lovely. love the booties too. Whats the pattern? x


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Outstanding in every way!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

That is gorgeous and love the color for a little boy. Well done. I too would love a link to the pattern.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

OOOOOHHH that is beautiful. I just love anything with cable stitch. Is the pattern shareable on KP or if not, could you pls. post the link? I am making some baby things for my Godson's newborn and would love to knit this set. Thank you in advance.

Cheryl


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Grandma val said:


> That is gorgeous Knitting caggie just what I,m looking for Could you share the pattern please? what size is it .Would you PM me with your reply Admin has blocked me for some mistake , so replys dont come into my Inbox
> Thank you Val.


Grandma Val, what causes one to be blocked by Admin and for how long do they block you. Just asking so that I would know what is and what is not acceptable on this site.

Thanks.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is such a beautiful pattern for a baby boy. Your knitting is outstanding. I would love to know where to get the pattern also.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is lovely so perfectly done, great color choice too!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Terrific outfit. I especially liked the booties that match the sweater. A miniature person outfit as apposed to baby outfit. Well done!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Great job. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning! Perfect in every way.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. Love the matching booties and the color. :thumbup: Carlyta


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

just awesome :thumbup:


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

It is just lovely and I like the colour!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just a beautiful pattern...great color choice..well done..
I LOVE it!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Really Exceptional!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent work. What a great looking sweater.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Great job. Is the pattern share-able? Is share-able a word?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!! beautiful.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

that is gorgeous, thank u so much for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

That's Awsome!! So beautiful!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh wow! Beautiful work. The gray shows the cables and design so nicely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

this is a gorgous sweater. I love the collar and the color and the mittens.


----------



## mvita45 (May 3, 2012)

Where can I find this pattern?


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great pattern and wonderful job! I'm also interested in the pattern source.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

wow, what a great job, love the pattern you choose.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

superb work! I just LOVE both pieces :thumbup:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

That is such a beautiful sweater, you do such good work.


----------



## mimibet (Feb 28, 2012)

You do fantastic work!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

would also love the pattern for both sweater and booties if available - I love them both


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

What beautiful knitting. Elegant in every way!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS! Beautiful knitting and great choice of color and patterns!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so cute. Would be a great sweater for a grandchild. Would LOVE the pattern.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Great knitting! Love to know where to get the pattern. It would be suitable for boy or girl and the color is great.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Sooooo handsome! And so beautifully done, too.


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this pattern! Where did you find it? Please pass this info on. Beautiful work!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this so much, I also would love to have this pattern.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern, or the specific name of the pattern and where it is from, please. You have knitted it beautifully it looks great.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

suewynn said:


> I would love to have the pattern, or the specific name of the pattern and where it is from, please. You have knitted it beautifully it looks great.


OK, so we all want the pattern! You have really done it justice.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> suewynn said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have the pattern, or the specific name of the pattern and where it is from, please. You have knitted it beautifully it looks great.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful....


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

This looks like the identical booties pattern (Barbara Brieter) and the baby cardigan cable pattern with shawl collar (Lion Brand) is very close to the one in Knitting Caggy's photo. Both are free.

CABLE BOOTIES
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootscable.htm

CABLE BABY SWEATER
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60647AD.html


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> This looks like the identical booties pattern (Barbara Brieter) and the baby cardigan cable pattern with shawl collar (Lion Brand) is very close to the one in Knitting Caggy's photo. Both are free.
> 
> CABLE BOOTIES
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootscable.htm
> ...


Thank you. It does look close to it. All that needs to be done is substitute the cable for the hugs and kisses stitch.
Appreciate it.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Love that design. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting them. I have already printed them up and they are on top of my pattern stash.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> This looks like the identical booties pattern (Barbara Brieter) and the baby cardigan cable pattern with shawl collar (Lion Brand) is very close to the one in Knitting Caggy's photo. Both are free.
> 
> CABLE BOOTIES
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootscable.htm
> ...


I just started the lionbrand cable baby sweater last night for my grandson who turned one last week. I really like the Hugs & Kisses sweater posted here and am one of the many who would like a "hint" as to where it came from and how we can get one for ourselves!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

2KNITCATS said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like the identical booties pattern (Barbara Brieter) and the baby cardigan cable pattern with shawl collar (Lion Brand) is very close to the one in Knitting Caggy's photo. Both are free.
> ...


2knitcats:
What is the hugs and kisses stitch and which sweater has it, Knitting Caggy's or Lion Brand's? Is it in Caggy's version, is that why she named her post Hugs and Kisses?
Thanks!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, I see! Hugs and Kisses is the name of the cable...

Lion Brand offers Hugs and Kisses cable pattern in their stitch library

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=312


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Lindypops:

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&faqKey=312

Here's how to do the hugs and kisses cable.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Lindypops:

I agree that Knitting Caggy's finished gray sweater is more beautiful even than the one Lion Brand pictured. But I am happy to have found something close plus a Hugs and Kisses cable pattern.

I can't figure out what K.C.'s background stitch is, can you?

Moss? Rice? Seed? Anybody have a stitch dictionary?

One thing for sure, Knitting Caggy is an expert knitter. If that is not an expensive yarn she used, she certainly made it look that way. What gorgeous work!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I am tempted to just make this set myself, in a good yarn, for a year old child, and just wait for my youngest daughter to produce another baby, now that she is engaged. A gray or gold would suit either sex. 

Knitting Caggy has certainly set a standard for quality knitting! I have done Arans and cables before but this is an intimidating model!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Sorry can't figure out what stitch it is- even putting my glasses on doesn't help.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Double Moss Stitch?

Looks a lot like this..

http://yearofswatches.blogspot.com/2011/03/march-swatches.html


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Really beautiful little sweater!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

crjc said:


> Grandma val said:
> 
> 
> > That is gorgeous Knitting caggie just what I,m looking for Could you share the pattern please? what size is it .Would you PM me with your reply Admin has blocked me for some mistake , so replys dont come into my Inbox
> ...


If you accidentally hit your spam button rather than your delete button when disposing of your digests or notifications from KP, the website cannot, by law, send you any more email notifications for two months. It's not the Admin's choice, it's just the way it is. If you say this site is spamming you, KP is then bound not send you any more email.... for a time period. When two months have passed you can request the Admin. restart your email notifications and he will be be glad to.

I'm currently in the same situation-- hit "spam" by mistake once!

Be careful!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> This looks like the identical booties pattern (Barbara Brieter) and the baby cardigan cable pattern with shawl collar (Lion Brand) is very close to the one in Knitting Caggy's photo. Both are free.
> 
> CABLE BOOTIES
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootscable.htm
> ...


Mary Margaret, thank you so much for those links! I am working on a cardi just now with the hugs and kisses cable, but it is a simple v neck raglan sleeve.....I'm in love with the shawl collar!! And the bootees look good cabled too!!


----------



## cuscus (May 5, 2012)

Gorgeous set!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like the identical booties pattern (Barbara Brieter) and the baby cardigan cable pattern with shawl collar (Lion Brand) is very close to the one in Knitting Caggy's photo. Both are free.
> ...


Pattern in this link is awesome...my effort to modify NOT SO EASY....

Attempted to modify this cardi ( CABLE BABY SWEATER) with LTY, yarn I had on hand and close in weight to the Lion Brand Vanna's Choice. I will share pic of my result....disappointed with MY calculations but I do have lessons learned.
In my next attempt plan to use lighter weight yarn. The originator of this post has more repeats of the Hugs & Kisses cable than the yarn asked for in this pattern allows.

1) Shape neck - decreasing for V neck at 5 or 5.5 inches as opposed to 6.5 inches. Either that or work the right and left panels first and then the back to make sure the V neck is properly accented. I worked the back first and did not calculate the cable properly so I had to stop short in decrease by one and did not want to make the front panel longer than the back. ended up with a round neck line...

2) Sleeve width. gradually add .5 to 1" to the width at top of arm. Once you sew them there will be comfortable room for baby's arm. I went by the pattern and the arms ended up a bit too narrow at the top.

I frogged this attempt...made cell phone pockets out of the seater arms....LOL


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful set!!! Such amazing detailing and knitting technique!!!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

2KNITCATS said:


> 2KNITCATS said:
> 
> 
> > MaryMargaret said:
> ...


LOVE the cell phone pocket! Great idea! 
I've attempted to put the hugs and kisses cable onto the instep of a basic bootie pattern, but I need to make them slightly bigger as there wasn't quite enough length to fit it on. I had 12 rows and needed 14-16. 
I started my bootie with 26 stitches, the same as the pattern on the above link. Will try again with 30 stitches, and make the instep longer. Will post a pic when I get it right.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lentylka1 (Oct 23, 2011)

I wish the lady that posted that beautiful set would check in to help us answer all the questions we have


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

lentylka1 said:


> I wish the lady that posted that beautiful set would check in to help us answer all the questions we have


Same!! We're all drooling over that awesome set....   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless such a sweet little set. I love Aran but can't do it, so clever you


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Hi Every one.
Thank you for the great response I've recieved from you all about this jacket. 

I've spoken to Sirdar and they have given me permission to tell you that this pattern is taken from their A4 book Baby White, number 208. (Credit where it's due). Sadly it is out of print now but they told me that local stockists may still have a copy.

Due to copy right laws I'm now allowed to copy it & post it here, sorry. :-( 

I used the reccomended yarn, 150g of Sirdar Snuggly double knit.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Knitting Caggy said:


> Hi Every one.
> Thank you for the great response I've recieved from you all about this jacket.
> 
> I've spoken to Sirdar and they have given me permission to tell you that this pattern is taken from their A4 book Baby White, number 208. (Credit where it's due). Sadly it is out of print now but they told me that local stockists may still have a copy.
> ...


Great to see your post. ank thank you for the info.


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Row 1: K2, P2, K2 ...
Row 2: P2, K2, P2 ...
Row 3: P2, K2, P2 ...
Row 4: K2, P2, K2 ...

Don't know what it's called


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma val said:
> ...


Thank you Sewbizgirl. I will try to be careful. Have a blessed day.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

lentylka1 said:


> I wish the lady that posted that beautiful set would check in to help us answer all the questions we have


Ditto. Maybe we can give her the benefit of the doubt that she has not accessed her emails as yet. I'd prefer to believe that.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it still wrong to give the pattern if it's out of print? I don't know the rules, was just wondering.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice jacket, i love Aran knitting


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am in my local knitting shop and they have not got the pattern, told them the story of hugs and kisses and they seem to think the pattern can be shared as long as its not sold, dont know if any body else can enlighten us on this matter


----------



## Knittin'gal (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for researching the pattern. I've looked all over the web and can't find anyone who has it. I wish you success. It certainly is an outstanding cardigan for a little one. I have begun a hope chest in hopes of having a little grandchild. I'd like to knit Hugs and Kisses set to add to the chest. Thanks again.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I contacted Sirdar and described the pattern and I think they have located it for me. Just waiting for it to arrive. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Well done. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Don't forget to post a 'photo.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> I contacted Sirdar and described the pattern and I think they have located it for me. Just waiting for it to arrive. Fingers crossed.


Could you let us know the pattern # and where we can purchase it? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Knitting Caggy said:


> Hi Every one.
> Thank you for the great response I've recieved from you all about this jacket.
> 
> I've spoken to Sirdar and they have given me permission to tell you that this pattern is taken from their A4 book Baby White, number 208. (Credit where it's due). Sadly it is out of print now but they told me that local stockists may still have a copy.
> ...


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Knitting Caggy said:


> Hi Every one.
> Thank you for the great response I've recieved from you all about this jacket.
> 
> I've spoken to Sirdar and they have given me permission to tell you that this pattern is taken from their A4 book Baby White, number 208. (Credit where it's due). Sadly it is out of print now but they told me that local stockists may still have a copy.
> ...


Hi can you share pattern link/information for the booties.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

All: I was succesful obtaining the book Baby White, number 208 from a private seller and received it today. PM if you are interested in details. 

I do not see the booties in this book.


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm sure that I answered this, but can't for the life of me see the comments. If anyone is still interested, the boots were from the 20 to knit series:- Knitted Baby Bootees by Val Pierce. I just substituted the pattern for the hugs n kisses from the jacket. The Sirdar baby pattern book was Baby White, No 208.


----------



## AnnaG88 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

